# Married Couples in their 90's



## Lon (Mar 18, 2018)

I am quite amazed at the number of married couples in their 80's & 90's living together in one of the apartments. Neither one is a care taker of the other. It seems like it's the younger ones that need the ASSISTED LIVING of some kind.


----------

